
The million dollar engineering problem - florianmari
https://segment.com/blog/the-million-dollar-eng-problem/
======
mdorazio
Articles like this are constantly reminding me of how massively complex the
AWS ecosystem has become and how difficult it is in practice to actually tell
what you're getting billed for. If there isn't already, this seems like a
great space for consulting services dedicated to optimizing AWS usage and
reducing overall billing (with a dead-simple value proposition).

